# Good dog hair vacuum cleaner's



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

O.K, 2 labs in the house with my 9 month old son, who is now crawling, and putting everything in his mouth. My question is what push type vacuume cleaner does a great/good job on dog hair. I know that Dyson makes the animal version of thier push type cleaner and that it works well, but at $650.00CDN :shock: I'm looking for a good #2? If it come's down to it, I''ll buy the Dyson and keep my son from caughing up hairball's :roll: , but looking for input!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Consumer Reports magazine (March 2007) has an article about vacuums - top picks for pet hair.

Their top picks were for uprights - Kenmore Progressive $300, Hoover Windtunnel $250 and Eureka Boss $150

Canisters - Kenmore( 2 models) $350 $300 Electrolux $500


They rated the Dyson #16

Andy


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

"WOW", Andy! I knew I'd get soome good info on a retriever site  , my son and I thank you:lol:


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

We have two BLF, one Male, and one yellow male. We use an Oreck. works great and only weighs 8 pounds. (3.63 kg)


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

I recently bought the Kenmore and so far I absolutely love it.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll bet the vacume companies could find LOTS of free "field testers" on RTF to solve this problem! :lol:


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I'd sign up


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

*Vacumes*

I had the Wind Tunnel and I thought it was doing a "GOOD" job...... My husband buys me the Dyson animal because of having surgery on my knee ( the wind tunnel is heavy). I THOUGHT my house was clean but :shock: :shock: I was SOOOOOOOOOO embarrassed when I ran the Dyson. I had to empty it out 3 times on my livingroom alone. I would buy the Dyson Animal!


Joyce ( who has 5 peakes in the house)


----------



## Skip C (Feb 8, 2003)

*Vacumn and Dog Hair*

Checked with Consumer Report and bought the Kenmore Progressive. Had a Hoover Wind Tunnel and the Kenmore in my opinion is a much better machine. 

Skip C


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

About a year ago my wife could not live without a Dyson. At the time of this writing, she STILL gets pumped up by the amount of visible CRAP that comes out of what looks like a clean carpet.

Pre-Dyson, our carpets were never clean no matter how recently they'd been vaccuumed. I'm not sure what all the factors are that consumer reports uses, but I'm done bitching about the dollars paid for the Dyson. This thing rocks!

P.S. We have three labradors, all inside dogs, plus two young boys...we know how to get carpets hairy and dirty.

Chris


----------



## Dan&amp;Guinness (Jun 6, 2006)

*Dyson ... # 16!?*

OK - 
I have to stick up for my Dyson 'animal' model ... I love this thing. 
I have 2 labs - a jack russell - and a GSD - ALL live inside and I am crazy about keeping a clean house. LOL - it's not what you would imagine a house with 4 inside dogs would look like. Trust me. 

The attachments are easy to use and the thing never looses suction (just like they claim) ALso - I love never having to buy a bag and the way the dust and hair empties into the garbage avoids a could of debris back into the air like some other bag less vacuums. 

I sound like a geek defending my vacuume but it has really helped keep down those corner piles of hair that sneak up time to time. 

best of luck with toddler full steam ahead!


----------



## 5labs (Oct 28, 2005)

I have to agree with Chris the Dyson purple for pets is hands down the best vaccum made.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dyson here too. It works well. The animal is an extra $100 and gives you the turbo attachment that we never use. I think the yellow dyson is identical except for that (and the color purple).


----------



## ksubigbuck (Apr 30, 2006)

We just got a Dyson animal as a wedding present. It was good, but my wife wanted to return it for the Hoover Windtunnel 2 and a bunch of other stuff. The Windtunnel 2 was only $200 at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. So we had $350 in store credit to buy other junk. It does just as good of a job as the dyson, maybe even better. I'd say get the windtunnel and use the extra money to buy something fun!

Hunter


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

We sprang for the Dyson Animal 15 and the house has never been cleaner. Easy to maneuver, easier to clean than any vacuum I've ever owned, and plenty of practical attachments....not to mention the verrrrry long hose extension.

kg


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well my Kenmore didn't do squat compared to the Dyson.... If the local lab club recommends it.... It's gotta be good. :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Angie, what model did you have? Was it the newer progressive canister unit, the was #1 in consumer reports?


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We had an Oreck for five years (it was a gift). We thought it did a good job, but also had the Oreck Rug Cleaning machine and thought it did a lousy job, plus we were always sending it for repair.
A couple of years ago we purchased a Dyson (not the animal model) and it does a wonderful job. We have very little dog hair buildup when we use our Hoover Rug Steam Cleaner. Looks like the Oreck vac and rug cleaner were both worthless.
We got our Dyson through Heartland America (check goggle for website). They sometimes have The Animal Dyson on sale at about half store prices (some will have a scratch or two).


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Misty Marsh Labradors said:


> Angie, what model did you have? Was it the newer progressive canister unit, the was #1 in consumer reports?


An old ancient one..... :lol: :lol: :lol: I bought the dyson 3 years ago when it was the new up and coming. I love it.

Angie


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone have a Dyson animal model that they want to get rid of ? :wink: 
john


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Look at this model
Moderate price-Hoover Fusion
I own the 12 amp motor. It is a little heavy. However, I have three dogs and this keeps my carpets clean.

Whatever you buy I recommend not getting a "bag" model. Odors seem to be a problem even if you empty the bag regularly.

Lisa


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

Get the Dyson Animal. It really is amazing what Dyson picks up. My dog's cordura bed had dog hair all over it and I could never get that hair off. I even took it to the Laundromat several times to try to wash the hair off the bed and it never came off... I wasn't going to put that bed in my washer! I got the idea to run the Dyson Animal over it one day and every single hair was sucked of that bed with 2 passes.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I removed all the carpets in the house and went to tile. I still choke my vac though with dog hair. I have to dry mop first then vac but it still doesn't get it all up.
Is there a vac that works well on hard floors? 

Margo
With 6 in the house this time of year :shock:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

john fallon said:


> Anyone have a Dyson animal model that they want to get rid of ? :wink:
> john


E-bay does :wink: this link is one of many, click- http://cgi.ebay.com/Dyson-vacuum-DC...QQihZ001QQcategoryZ115984QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ltsolwhat (Nov 9, 2003)

The Dyson "Animal". 3 labs in a travel trailer test it about every day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

*vacuum*

I have a Riccar cost $350 and love it I also have all tile floors which is much cleaner than carpet.
Cindy


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

In that ebay ad, is that the model everyone's talking about, the DC 7, or is it the 17? If so I better get on it! Thank's


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Misty Marsh Labradors said:


> In that ebay ad, is that the model everyone's talking about, the DC 7? If so I better get on it! Thank's


no rush, they have 160 of them listed, click this - http://search.ebay.com/dyson-animal_W0QQfromZR40QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ3QQsbrsrtZd


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

Dyson here too! I've saved hundreds on bags, and the fact that I haven't had to replace it yet. I was buying a vacuum a year before that.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

One more vote for the Dyson Animal. I've used mine almost daily for over three years now, and I LOVE it!

Ask on any dog list and you'll get a kajillion of the same answer. A kajillion dog people can't be wrong! :wink:


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

The majority of golden show folk that are on a list to which I belong swear by the Dyson Animal....and you know how those show fluffies can shed. There's enough fur on one of them to cover 2 of mine...maybe 3!  
Suzanne B


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: vacuum*



gmhr1 said:


> I have a Riccar cost $350 and love it I also have all tile floors which is much cleaner than carpet.
> Cindy


The best vacuum that no one knows about. It's still one of the top commercially used vacuums. We have had a Riccar for 5 years now and it works great. 3 dogs (two of which are labs) and 3 long haired cats. We paid a lot less than what that Dyson Animal costs and with the Riccar having more power I'd bet it works as good or better. Only problem is that it is heavy.


----------



## DEMO (Feb 5, 2005)

We like our Kirby.....but only if you have a good BACK....This thing is heavy.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had a kirby, thought it was great until the Oreck came along. Its so light and nimble. Yet it requires someone with a bit of mechancal aptitude as the rubber gasket breaks or pops off quite often. Once the bag fills up the power goes down. Then came the Dyson animal DC 14. Its the best of the 3 in my testing. 

If you get a target red card, you'll get 10% off, and at times they put the dyson on sale with a rebate card. Or you can go the ebay route as I did. Look for the auctions with free shipping too, tax free. Mine cost 380 to my front door a year ago.

testing crew
3 labs, 2 chocolates and a black.


----------



## 2ducdogsnme (Sep 11, 2006)

*Go for the Dyson Animal*

After having used a Windtunnel, Electrolux, and a Kenmore.....and still not happy with the left behind dog hair, I purchased a Dyson Animal. 

With 2 dogs in the house, mine gets daily use and does an awesome job!  

I'm not into loving vacuum cleaners, but I LOVE MY DYSON!


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

We got a Dyson. 

Two things: 
1 Spend the money and get the one with "ball" Holy cow is it easy to manuever.

2. Don't spend the extra on "the animal" Just get the plain version. It is the same basic machine only the attachments are different and I rarely use them anyway. We got a free "car cleaning kit" and I wasn't impressed with the little spinny thing. 

Three dogs, two cats and a 1 year old son.

Brian


----------



## busymom0823 (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been wanting a new vacume, but 650$ and all this talk makes me want one.


----------



## ss28583 (Sep 7, 2006)

This is almost as good as which ATV to buy  .


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The Dyson animal has a GREAT warranty. You've already read about the performance! :wink: 

kg


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

*vacuum*

Consumer reports top ten for pet hair ( I would disagree) 
1 Sears Kenmore Progressive with direct drive
2 Hoover Windtunnel
3 Kenmore #36932
4 Eureka Smart Boss Ultra # 4870
5 Hoover windtunnel U8361-900
6 Electrolux
7 Riccar Supralite 
8 Hoover Tempo widepath
9 KirbySentria
10 Bissell 

Dyson Animal rated 16


----------



## busymom0823 (Oct 23, 2006)

Okay.... You guys I luv ya, but my husband is going to ground me from this board.  I have been telling my dh that I don't think our vacume is working very good. Well thanks to you dyson lover you have talked me into one and I have talked my dh into one. I love it!!!! I did a test I used my hoover windtunnel and vacumed really well......................................................or so I thought. Then I vacumed with my new dyson animal and oh my I couldn't believe the dust like stuff it picked up let alone fine pet hair. I didn't think our carpet looked that dirty until I vacumed. And we don't walk on our carpet with shoes. WOW!!! Thanks for the advise.... hopefully this dyson doesn't loose suction and lasts, lets just say it better or else I'm in BIG TROUBLE!!!  :roll:


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

I use a Dyson.

A carpet cleaning company is due in an hour or so, it will be interesting to see how much grime and hair is .....retrieved. :lol:


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

*suckers*

I got a Dyson Aminal for my wife. I can't tell you on how good it is. But when she is useing it, It really picks the stuff up. I like it cause it has alot of cool Different heads with it. The aminal one is purple.

Terry


----------



## busymom0823 (Oct 23, 2006)

I LOVE PURPLE IT'S MY FAVORITE COLOR AND NOW I HAVE A PURPLE VACUME!!!!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

So what is this "vacuum cleaner" thingy you speak of?


----------



## MaLabhuntr (Nov 26, 2006)

We had an Electrolux salesman stop by and he was giving my wife the pitch so having 2 dogs at the time I figured it would be a good test. The guy has my wife hit a 2' square section for a good 5 minutes and then he hands his over after putting in a brand new cloth baggie to catch anything I was freaked when I saw all the crap that was in that baggie from the spot he had just had my wife go over for 5 minutes  We bought the vacuum and the rug cleaner and our rugs with the exception of an orange cool aid stain from jr look like new after 13 yrs


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

6 animals....2 adults...776 sq ft house........

DYSON!!!! Used nearly everyday for over a year and still I am amazed by what this this pulls out of the carpet.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

OK I have heard enough from this string and my ever loving wife about the dog hair. I need your help, where is the best place to buy one of these Dyson Animals? My wife will not buy it herself because she thinks its too expensive so I need to get it myself.


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

I got my wifes on ebay. It was brand new. I can't remember exactly but I think saved $100-$125
Troy


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

TroyW said:


> I got my wifes on ebay. It was brand new. I can't remember exactly but I think saved $100-$125
> Troy


Notice how ownership goes to the wife. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BirdDogger (Sep 6, 2006)

Last year I replaced a Eureka Boss with the Dyson Animal. I would never in a million years go back to the Eureka. The Dyson rocks! One way to get a good deal is to find the best deal you can find, then have Home Depot or Lowe's beat that price by 10%, which is their promise. If you then have a 10% off coupon on any item over $299 (a Home Depot coupon I receive several times per year), you've got yourself a whale of a deal. That's how I got my Dyson.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

I had my carpets dry cleaned, after using the Dyson. The fellows suggested I rip up the poor old carpet and lay another type of flooring. 

Why do we like our dogs inside? I like mine with me. No well, who cares about endless housework.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Would a Dyson be an over kill for a house that is 90% wood floors?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well we tried vacuuming the dog but he didn't like it much...










/Paul


----------



## busymom0823 (Oct 23, 2006)

achiro said:


> So what is this "vacuum cleaner" thingy you speak of?


The vacume is a dyson.... I have the dyson animal, we seem to be loving talking about vacumes.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Would a Dyson be an over kill for a house that is 90% wood floors?


Good question cause we need to know, too.
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## busymom0823 (Oct 23, 2006)

Can't answer the hard floor question.... I have 96% carpet....
 I bet there is someone who can.


----------



## DerbyDude (Mar 1, 2007)

I have been reading and studying and then reading some more about good vacuums. Looked at consumer reports (didn't agree). The last and most recent test was a true test of my home. I have 3 kids, 2 cats and 3 dogs all indoors. Very difficult to keep a house clean but the wife and I do a pretty good job I think. Anyhow, we have some friends that bought a Dyson a few weeks ago and absolutely love it. I went to Home Depot and was going to buy one when I saw a new Vacuum the Bissel Healthy Home. Looking at side by side it almost looks like a Dyson on the design of the canister and tornado suction design. So, me being me decided to purchase this Vacuum ($267) and try it heads up against my friends Dyson. I called them up and asked if they would be willing to let me try the vacuum and then try my new one after it. We vacuumed the floor with my old vacuum, basic dog hair was picked up. Then the Dyson, OMFG, that is so nasty, I can't believe my 1yr old crawls on this floor. Then came the Bissel Healthy Home. Let me say everyone that was present was absolutely amazed at what this vacuum did. It was gross, 2 inches of dirt in the bottom of the canister tons of pet hair.

A nice feature on the bissel are that you can turn the brush off with the push of a button by your thumb for cleaning those area throw rugs with fringe, pretty nice. The only thing about the Bissel Healthy home is it is HEAVY, not recommended if you have stairs.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

the purle DYSON is awsome for animal hair


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

This thread really SUCKS! :lol:


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

MRGD said:


> This thread really SUCKS! :lol:


Could you be just a LITTLE more annoying!

Larry


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll do my best.

Edit: And while I'm thinking about it, have you ever posted anything that wasn't annoying, a pop shot at someone, or about UFC? At least I talk about dogs occasionally.


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

MRGD said:


> I'll do my best.
> 
> Edit: And while I'm thinking about it, have you ever posted anything that wasn't annoying, a pop shot at someone, or about UFC? At least I talk about dogs occasionally.


Well keep talking about dogs, would you? Because I'm learning SOOOO much from you!

Larry


----------



## blackmart12 (Dec 11, 2018)

i also have the problem with my dog hair. its the story of every one's home. I have used deebot robot it also works really in a better way
high-end room cleaner


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

blackmart12 said:


> i also have the problem with my dog hair. its the story of every one's home. I have used deebot it also works really in a better way


Fantastic dragback of an 11 year old zombie thread by a first-time poster.

Well-played.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We have two Chesapeakes. I had two Dysons, but the second one wasn't nearly as well made as the first and since they are over-priced, I didn't get another Dyson when it quit working after 3-4 yrs. The original old Dyson is my downstairs den vac and still works. I bought a Shark upright. As good or better for picking up dog hair and way cheaper. It is a couple of years old now and still going strong.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

Becky Mills said:


> Good question cause we need to know, too.
> Thanks,
> Becky


Becky I put all tile in my house except the bedroom. We have a Dyson, out second one, and it works great on the tile. You can turn off the brushes on smooth floors and just use the suction. We will never buy any other vacuum. Vic


----------



## Wildlifer (Dec 20, 2018)

No many votes for the Shark pet model


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 13, 2019)

The Bissell Pet Hair Eraser is expensive but it is awesome. Well worth the price. I think they may also have a mini one that's pretty cheap, and I'm assuming would be pretty good.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Ceno back pac vac, or pro team back pac vac.


----------



## Cristin Prince (Jan 14, 2019)

I also use Oreck, but I would not say that I am pleased with the effect. The dog's coat gets too dry.


----------



## Labmagic (Sep 8, 2019)

Having gone thru several dysons work very well, wife changed to bissel great job but short life. Last round was a shark at 1/4 the price. Does a decent job but keeps on going. Also we have an old Kirby, it works well until it plugs up, but a thourough cleaning and new belts is good for another year. Its just so heavy wife dont like dragging it around


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

We have a shark and really like it. Similar performance to a Dyson for less than 1/2 the price


----------



## thomasdelange (Dec 10, 2019)

Daniel Borth said:


> Hey. Not every device will be able to remove cat and dog hair well, it is not easy enough. I searched for a suitable vacuum cleaner and found one here https://devices4home.com/best-bagged-vacuum/. It is important that the device has enough power for cleaning the wool and at the same time it is quite light and noiseless, since many powerful vacuum cleaners are not very convenient to use.


Seem to be right. I would suggest having a look at there: https://allofvacuums.com/best-bagged-vacuums/ to nice choice.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Just got the dyson v8. It works very well on removing dog hair off of hard surface floors. Only negative is that the battery life is only about 20 mins when it's in full power suction mode. 

Bought it off Dyson website during black friday sales.


----------



## wishlock (Feb 1, 2020)

I had the Wind Tunnel and I thought it become doing a "GOOD" activity...... My husband buys me the Dyson animal because of having surgery on my knee ( the wind tunnel is heavy). I THOUGHT my house of vacuum cleaner reviews became easy however I changed into so embarrassed when I ran the Dyson. I had to empty it out 3 instances on my livingroom by myself. I might buy the Dyson Animal!


----------



## SmokeysHarvest (Jan 21, 2020)

This isn't a vacuum cleaner recommendation, but it is something that's helped me a lot to deal with our dog's hair on furniture, especially upholstered sofas and chairs. That is a textured felt brush. I know a lot of people that use the sticky roller kind. But, I'm not really crazy about those because, well, they don't work as well, in my opinion. Plus, it always seems wasteful when I'm peeling sheet after sheet off of the roller than throwing them in the trash. The felt brush picks up the hair really well. It's also my go-to hair and lint remover for my clothes.


----------



## opdtretrieve (Feb 15, 2020)

This is obviously not going to help with furniture but I've had great luck with a couple of "Eufy BoostIQ" robovacs (Check amazon). Relatively cheap, and quiet enough to not drive you crazy. They run every day and even though they don't get _everything_ we find the regular cleaning does the trick. It's cut down on shedding/hair issues a _lot. _We had tried the Roomba brand first but didn't have great luck with that one. 

It took the dogs a bit to get used to them, though, so be ready for that. ;-)


----------

